# Nokia Lumia 800 priced at 29,999 INR



## noob (Dec 6, 2011)

So the Nokia Lumia 800 is priced at 29,999 INR  

Do you think people will get this phone over Galaxy S2 ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 6, 2011)

Well the phone's design in based on Nokia N9 and it's top notch. Sadly the Lumia is just a  copy of the Nokia N9 with WP7 replacing the awesome MeeGo in the N9, no front-camera, in essence it's a knocked out copy of the N9 at least IMO.

Now the answer will probably be no for me, but if it were the Nokia N9, then hell yeah it would have been a phone to have at least in my perspective.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

One word answer: no.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 6, 2011)

I think I can get it for 25k if I buy it (unlikely because my N8 is still going strong AND I like the N9 due to its superior hardware).


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 6, 2011)

the build is pretty good btw..looks great..

but 30 is too much....

the lumia 710 has the same hardware, lesser in built memory and a 5MP cam and LCD instead of amoled would be priced at around 18k AFAIK, would be a much better option who want a Windows based phone on a budget..


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 6, 2011)

Nokia just completed digging its own grave. RIP


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 6, 2011)

One of my friend is just crazy Nokia fan. He will buy it even its 30k....

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2011)

noob said:


> Do you think people will get this phone over Galaxy S2 ?



No...not over Galaxy S2..but over other Nokia Models they will I guess


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, features of *Nokia Lumia 800* looks nice but the price is little high. I will choose *Galaxy S2* rather with bigger screen.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2011)

As someone said price of Rs.25k would be perfect...30k is very overpriced


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2011)

There's only one way this phone could come to my possesion.
If somebody gift it to me. 

Never can buy it over Galaxy S2!


----------



## sygeek (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the pricing is justified. I would even go far to say that I will buy this phone at this price, provided I had an Android phone beforehand.

IMO, this is just a start for WP and Nokia has done it right. 

At this point, the phone wouldn't surpass S2 in terms of sale.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Well the phone's design in based on Nokia N9 and it's top notch. Sadly the Lumia is just a  copy of the Nokia N9 with WP7 replacing the awesome MeeGo in the N9


Dumping N9's top notch looks and design and starting from scratch for Lumia 800 wouldn't have been smart tbh. They did it right with N9 and they did it right with Lumia by following the same.

I don't know how you guys are judging this device without even using it, but it feels pretty solid to me.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 8, 2011)

Too much, only for fanboys (which Nokia knows are too many in India). 
"Namak Tata ka aur phone Nokia ka"


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2011)

noob said:


> So the Nokia Lumia 800 is priced at 29,999 INR



I have checked in ebay today & min price of it was 43k


----------



## sygeek (Dec 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I have checked in ebay today & min price of it was 43k


"Imported from USA to India"


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2011)

sygeek said:


> I think the pricing is justified. I would even go far to say that I will buy this phone at this price, provided I had an Android phone beforehand.
> 
> IMO, this is just a start for WP and Nokia has done it right.
> 
> ...



you are right. if you compare Lumia 800 to similar mango mobiles, Lumia is priced just right but problem is, Galaxy S2 & Sensation/XE cost less or same. Droid Razr with better build cost a tad more. 

had 800 & S2 debut at same time, Lumia had a good chance of becoming second best seller. but now, we'll see.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

This phone is particularly perfect for ladies especially as compared to the Galaxy SII. 



sygeek said:


> Dumping N9's top notch looks and design and starting from scratch for Lumia 800 wouldn't have been smart tbh. They did it right with N9 and they did it right with Lumia by following the same.
> 
> I don't know how you guys are judging this device without even using it, but it feels pretty solid to me.


Of course, but having the exact look and feel of N9 while adding those capactive(?) hardware buttons, removing the front cam, lower specs, no NFC, etc. and it doesn't look really a flagship mobile phone.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Of course, but having the exact look and feel of N9 while adding those capactive(?) hardware buttons, removing the front cam, lower specs, no NFC, etc. and it doesn't look really a flagship mobile phone.


I'm talking about the design of the N9, they can't just dump it (like they dumped N9), can they?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

sygeek said:


> I'm talking about the design of the N9, they can't just dump it (like they dumped N9), can they?



I am not arguing about the choice of design. Just doesn't look the "greatest Nokia phone" as the price demands to me. And yeah it should have had the front cam, no idea why the removed it.

*www.engadget.com/2011/10/26/nokia-lumia-800-vs-nokia-n9-the-tale-of-the-tape/


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 8, 2011)

Overpriced. 

Dont compare it to Droid *YET *. 

Hope we have a third world !


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 8, 2011)

> adding those capactive(?) hardware buttons



What?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> What?



Obvious isn't it?
*i.imgur.com/VlJtK.jpg

It's a minus because it takes screen space as compared to the N9.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I am not arguing about the choice of design. Just doesn't look the "greatest Nokia phone" as the price demands to me. And yeah it should have had the front cam, no idea why the removed it.
> 
> Nokia Lumia 800 vs. Nokia N9: the tale of the tape -- Engadget


Well, I'd have to agree with you here. It lacks in terms of hardware. It's because WP is pretty limited at the moment with mango (doesn't support dual-core, some bluetooth limitations). Fortunately, it's going to change in 2012.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 9, 2011)

noob said:


> So the Nokia Lumia 800 is priced at 29,999 INR
> 
> Do you think people will get this phone over Galaxy S2 ?



Yes. People who want to try mango and especially the Nokia tag. Instantly you get good battery life, reliability and camera in mind.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 9, 2011)

I believe battery life may (WILL) be the USP of WP against android, and with Nokia, its certainly going to be better, if not now, then sooner.

"Jab tak samose me aaloo rahega, India me nokia rahega" 

Though at least secondary cam must not have been removed. It entirely(nearly) voids purpose of investing so much in a phone.


----------



## noob (Dec 11, 2011)

WP is noting but clone of iPhone but with different UI. Same set of restrictions are applicable to WP as they are for iPhone.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 11, 2011)

noob said:


> WP is noting but clone of iPhone but with different UI. Same set of restrictions are applicable to WP as they are for iPhone.


You can chose your handset in WP7 unlike the iPhone. 

And how the hell is it a *clone* of iOS if it has different UI?

Most people don't care about the 'restrictions' in all anyway, and WP7 targets them well there.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 11, 2011)

noob said:


> WP is noting but clone of iPhone but with different UI. Same set of restrictions are applicable to WP as they are for iPhone.



you really are what your name suggests aren't you?
There is hardly any similarity in the codebase of IOS and WP.
There are restrictions just like any OS, and those minimum specs have to be complied with for optimal performance of the software inside.

the only reason why there is a vast price range of android devices is that android is a barebones package and so it has s lower minimum requirements.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 11, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> the only reason why there is a vast price range of android devices is that android is a barebones package and so it has s lower minimum requirements.


Er no.
The only reason for vast price range of Android devices that it is open source, and can be freely used.
WP7 on the other hand is restricted to very limited range of hardware.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Er no.
> The only reason for vast price range of Android devices that it is open source, and can be freely used.
> *WP7 on the other hand is restricted to very limited range of hardware.*



On what kind of hardware and how?


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 11, 2011)

MS has given a bare minimum hardware requirement(processor, RAM, type of screen n so on  ) ... not sure if any such restrictions are there for Android..hence far more flexibility...

but then, with such restrictions, the experience is going to be optimal on all devices..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Er no.
> The only reason for vast price range of Android devices that it is open source, and can be freely used.
> WP7 on the other hand is restricted to very limited range of hardware.



You got it wrong. Android phones are cheap because android has lower minimum specs requirement. How much does a license on WP add to the cost?About 10% per phone?

Android is a barebones package. You should not be having disagreement there. Because it is a barebones package, you can have hefty customization (being open source also helps).

According to your argument even Symbian^3 should be as cheap as android because it is also open source. But I have yet to see an S^3 (belle and anna) phone that costs below 12k.

MS has placed restrictions only on the mimimum specs range. The sky is the upper end-limit.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 11, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You got it wrong. Android phones are cheap because android has lower minimum specs requirement. How much does a license on WP add to the cost?About 10% per phone?
> 
> Android is a barebones package. You should not be having disagreement there. Because it is a barebones package, you can have hefty customization (being open source also helps).
> 
> ...


I am NOT talking of cheap. Free is in terms of Freedom. Freedom to customize the OS and implement in your own device. (And cost will play a part too, but not much.)

As for barebones package, that's not exactly true. It's a modular design plus open source, which helps in customization. There's nothing called "barebones" package and certainly Android OS will not qualify as a "barebones" OS.

Symbian is barely adopted by manufacturers, it's a dead man walking. Poor comparison. And get your facts right, Symbian Belle is not exactly an "Open Source" OS.

And recheck your assertion on the restrictions. WP7 is not exactly "works for all but low-end specs". Being proprietary and having MSFT-induced restrictions on top will always end up with it being in a low range of devices.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 11, 2011)

> I am NOT talking of cheap. Free is in terms of Freedom. Freedom to customize the OS and implement in your own device. (And cost will play a part too, but not much.)


Look at the part in quotes below.What does that statement say?


> The only reason for vast price range of Android devices that it is open source, and can be freely used.


If you are going to talk about price range, and say "freely used" as in freedom, and not price then the two parts of your sentence have no connection.




> Android is a barebones package. You should not be having disagreement there. Because it is a barebones package, you can have hefty customization (being open source also helps).



Yes it is. The company implementing the OS has to design the interactive portion of the OS.
By barebones I mean that it comes with everything you need to set it up, but you have to do a major portin of the work in designing the look and feel of the OS (UI being the primary part of that).



> Symbian is barely adopted by manufacturers, it's a dead man walking. Poor comparison. And get your facts right, Symbian Belle is not exactly an "Open Source" OS.



You're correct. After Symbian 3 PR 1.0 it became shared-source. But in a way, Android is not open-source also. You have the freedom to open it up, customize the OS in any way you want, but unless certain requirements are met you cannot call it Android (none of the custom OS makers can if I am not mistaken, because they do not make devices).



> And recheck your assertion on the restrictions. WP7 is not exactly "works for all but low-end specs". Being proprietary and having *MSFT-induced restrictions on top* will always end up with it being in a low range of devices.



:shrug:

Windows Phone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> System requirements
> 
> Microsoft has said that it is issuing "tough, but fair" hardware requirements to manufacturers.[90] All Windows Phone devices, at minimum, must include the following:[91][92]
> Minimum Windows Phone device requirements
> ...



What other restrictions were you speaking of?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 11, 2011)

Your quotes are mixed up. Fix that first., putting the name to quotes will help.


			
				Extreme Gamer said:
			
		

> Yes it is. The company implementing the OS has to design the interactive portion of the OS.
> By barebones I mean that it comes with everything you need to set it up, but you have to do a major portin of the work in designing the look and feel of the OS (UI being the primary part of that).


Companies don't _have to_ do a *major* portion of designing for the look and feel of Android OS. I suppose you know there's something like stock Android. 
It's like saying Ubuntu is a "bare bones" OS, since there are derivatives which change the desktop environment to anything like Gnome Shell or KDE.



> You're correct. After Symbian 3 PR 1.0 it became shared-source. But in a way, Android is not open-source also. You have the freedom to open it up, customize the OS in any way you want, but unless certain requirements are met you cannot call it Android (none of the custom OS makers can if I am not mistaken, because they do not make devices).


Exactly, you can customize Android in any way and distribute it like you do with Cyanogen or any of the device ROMs. You cannot do that with Symbian. Hence your comparison is invalid. 



> If you are going to talk about price range, and say "freely used" as in freedom, and not price then the two parts of your sentence have no connection.


Yes it does. "Vast price range" was your quote. It was simply being described that due to Android being open source, its freedom to customize, and the freedom to implement in any device, henceforth it has the great number of handsets and thus is being shipped with a large number of devices in a wide price range.
Android being "bare bones" has nothing to do with it. Nothing.



> What other restrictions were you speaking of?


You've exactly listed the restrictions with a WP7 device which I'm talking about.

And yeah stop bringing irrelevant stuff (Symbian? Seriously?) in this thread, or the FUD like "_you have to do a major portin of the work in designing the look and feel of the OS (UI being the primary part of that)_". Thanks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 11, 2011)

> System requirements
> 
> Microsoft has said that it is issuing "tough, but fair" hardware requirements to manufacturers.[90] All Windows Phone devices, at minimum, must include the following:[91][92]
> Minimum Windows Phone device requirements
> ...



Isn't it too much to ask for? I mean this is not supposed to be called min requirements anyway. Is win 8 so heavy? I heard its very flexible and versatile.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 11, 2011)

> I suppose you know there's something like stock Android.



I do, and it has no proper GUI (my brother works with the Android SDK when he has free time).



> You've exactly listed the restrictions with a WP7 device which I'm talking about.



Those restrictions highlight my point about "minimum specs." If the above specs are followed exactly, the phones should only cost ~15k.



> Exactly, you can customize Android in any way and distribute it like you do with Cyanogen or any of the device ROMs. You cannot do that with Symbian. Hence your comparison is invalid.



Terms and Conditions | symbian.nokia.com

You can use and modify it non-commercially. But you cant try to reap benefits from it.



> Isn't it too much to ask for? I mean this is not supposed to be called min requirements anyway. Is win 8 so heavy? I heard its very flexible and versatile.


This is WP 7.5 and not Win 8. No it is not too much. Its not low but its not high either.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 11, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:
			
		

> I do, and it has no proper GUI (my brother works with the Android SDK when he has free time).


Yeah right  
Jog on mate.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 11, 2011)

It is up to you to believe me or not believe me.

EDIT: Looks like it was a mix-up of terms. I was referring to the UI overlay as GUI. My bad.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 12, 2011)

i was planning to take lumia 800 but the price is somewat on a higher side. now i will wait for the next gen of nokia-windows phones.


----------



## noob (Dec 14, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> you really are what your name suggests aren't you?
> There is hardly any similarity in the codebase of IOS and WP.
> There are restrictions just like any OS, and those minimum specs have to be complied with for optimal performance of the software inside.
> 
> the only reason why there is a vast price range of android devices is that android is a barebones package and so it has s lower minimum requirements.


 It is the Architectural copy of iOS. 
1. Isolated storage. Hence you wont see a system wide file manager in both OS.
2. Zune/iTunes, See similarity? No ?
3. No true muti-tasking.
4. Fast app switching
5. Only 4 apps can run in background and 1 in foreground.



Sam said:


> Lumia is priced just right but problem is, Galaxy S2 & Sensation/XE cost less or same. Droid Razr with better build cost a tad more.
> 
> had 800 & S2 debut at same time, Lumia had a good chance of becoming second best seller. but now, we'll see.



The graphics on Rs30,000 lumia is handled by outdated 4 year old SGX530 which is the same one on .Iphone3GS. Motorola Defy+ at Rs18000 is more powerfull than Lumia. Couldn't Nokia take up some decent SOC ???


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 14, 2011)

> It is the Architectural copy of iOS.
> 1. Isolated storage. Hence you wont see a system wide file manager in both OS.
> 2. Zune/iTunes, See similarity? No ?
> 3. No true muti-tasking.
> ...



It is not an architectural copy. You could call it an ideal, but to be an architectural copy it would have to be reverse-engineered/ use identical tech, which certainly isn't the case here.


----------



## noob (Dec 14, 2011)

my point is..what innovative /different thing MS brought in WP except UI ?
Also if you have used WinMo 6.5 you will see that WP7 UI = Stock WinMo 6.5 homescreen with big interactive icons/tiles


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 14, 2011)

I did not like Windows Mobile. Havent had too much experience with WP 7.5 but to me, so far it did not seem like an exact copy with big interactive tiles.

Your words left scope for misinterpretation mate, which is why I said all that.


----------



## noob (Dec 14, 2011)

I value everyone's opinion and this is why i <3 Digit forums


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 14, 2011)

jesus

have you seen Lumia 800 Dark Knight Rises special edition ? :O


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2011)

^^ better release it as a normal Lumia 800 BE with matte finish. will look lot better. and have you read whats special about it? 


> Lumia 800 inside has a laser-etched
> Batman logo at the back and the whole
> retail package comes in an additional
> black Batman-themed paper box.


a black logo on a black backpanel & a damn paper box. lol. Nokia gone crazy.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 15, 2011)

yes i know they should have done a lot better but dude its batman, so cool ! 
but it will look sexi


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2011)

*st.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/11/12/nokia-lumia-launch-india/big.jpg

fixed


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 16, 2011)

^ Fix the tag
add *


----------



## dd_wingrider (Dec 16, 2011)

Nokia Lumia 800 Dark Knight Rises edition unboxed | Stuff magazine


----------



## dreatica (Dec 17, 2011)

Dont know why there are so much bad comments about it, those who pre booked the lumia are the lucky ones.

Lumia for 30k, which includes Microsoft Xbox   LOL


----------



## D@rekills4 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nokia Lumia over S2?
Not even a chance.


----------



## iamp4prathamesh (Dec 18, 2011)

No. Lumia is just too overpriced.


----------



## sm96 (Dec 18, 2011)

guys no need to buy it there will be a sollid crash in the price after few month 
this is done by nokia always


----------



## vaithy (Dec 18, 2011)

Both M$ and nokia draining millions in advertisement.. whichever site I am opening(including Linux sites)Nokia Lumia 800 is splashing . from the video reviews,this   phone appear very good buy except their price ,(not withstanding their free windows phones for Android haters.) only the price fixing is borrowed from Apple..if I ever to purchase a Windows phone (GOD borbid !!) than i'll purchase it from Nokia only..(let them down the price between 18,000 to 20000/)


----------



## simransingh (Dec 19, 2011)

its too much


----------



## Neo (Dec 19, 2011)

Just got hands-on yesterday. Quote a good phone but a little overpriced, UI is good but a little confusing , maybe bcoz i'm an android user, Mango is really good as compared to its older versions.


----------



## CloudS (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't know about India, but in AU people certainly are.

Nokia Lumia 800 top selling phone at Expansys AU
link Top 20 Most Popular Smartphones, Netbooks and Laptops - EXPANSYS Australia


----------



## noob (Dec 19, 2011)

I have finally purchased one for app development....
If you ask me it comes with its own problems  and you cant even compare it with Android..Android is far far better than WP OS. 

I will post in details soon.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 19, 2011)

noob said:


> I have finally purchased one for app development....
> If you ask me it comes with its own problems  and you cant even compare it with Android..Android is far far better than WP OS.
> 
> I will post in details soon.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 19, 2011)

CloudS said:


> Don't know about India, but in AU people certainly are.
> 
> Nokia Lumia 800 top selling phone at Expansys AU
> link Top 20 Most Popular Smartphones, Netbooks and Laptops - EXPANSYS Australia



price it right i.e. pit it against Arc S/Galaxy R & it may outsell S2. only a small percent of buyers care about dual core, a gig of ram, slimmest mobile. for most S2 is too big & Lumia comes in multiple colours (youth alert).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2011)

Lumia is being aggressively marketed though.


----------



## CloudS (Dec 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> price it right i.e. pit it against Arc S/Galaxy R & it may outsell S2. only a small percent of buyers care about dual core, a gig of ram, slimmest mobile. for most S2 is too big & Lumia comes in multiple colours (youth alert).



not just color but unibody design.


----------



## noob (Dec 20, 2011)

sygeek said:


> pics or it didn't happen



LOL , sure..tonight i will try to post it...Also got that free rubix cube....these days i play with it more than my phone.. 

So now i have a SGS as well as a WP.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 20, 2011)

noob said:


> So now i have a SGS as well as a WP.


Get an iPhone next.


----------



## noob (Dec 20, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Get an iPhone next.



ah haha and then my friends will suspect me as Bookie   

Na, Wont get it. No use to me. Would love if anyone gifts it to me


----------



## suntex (Dec 25, 2011)

Worth noting the point "Nokia Retires Symbian Branding"
Nokia Retires Symbian Branding | Vivek's Blog


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 25, 2011)

yup. Nokia is calling Symian belle as Nokia Belle now. saw it coming as they renamed Ovi Suite to Nokia Suite & even if you check ovi store, it shows as Nokia store. as all Symbian developments are transferred to Accenture, maybe Nokia doesn't want to keep any naming of the brand for itself.


----------

